# Anyone interested in a DIY WY Mulie Hunt?



## Dman19d (Oct 11, 2010)

I am planning a DIY mule deer hunt to Wyoming, I will be going by myself but thought it would be nice to find someone to go with.
If you have been thinking about doing an out of state mule deer hunt in area with big bucks, let me know. We can split gas, and hotels. The area I am putting in for is high elevation, rough terrain, but no need for preference points.
Please let me know if you are interested!
Thanks


----------

